# E-Classic longest burn times



## ecrane99 (Jan 12, 2009)

I have just got a 30 hr burn in our e-classic with average temps at 25f. 
Our house is 1900sf and I used 8" oak rounds stacked loosely to the top of firebox.

Temps are forcast to be near 0 later this week.  I will be interesting to see if it can sustain 24 hr with those temps.

What are you getting for burn times on the e-classic?


----------



## ezoffshore (Jan 12, 2009)

I have never seen a burn time like that. With my e-classic I am heating 1800 square foot house and 1500 square foot outbuilding and DHW. Seems to burn about a box and a half in a 24 hour period burning large split oak and maple with temps in the low to mid 20's. I'll see how it does this week with highs in the single digits being forecast


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Jan 12, 2009)

Curious if you guys are both doing the paper clip trick?

Also, does the manual say what type/size wood is best to burn?


----------



## warm in VT (Jan 12, 2009)

I "load" mine to the top of the fire brick. We have had weather this week below zero at night and about 10' during the day, later this week we are looking at -20 to -25 below not counting the windchill. It will be interesting to see how it does then. I usually load mine once a day around 1800 hours. My wife might put a couple splits in before she leaves for work to hold it over until 1800 if it used alot overnight. 24 hours is routine for mine. It sits about 60 feet from the house with thermopex into the house 2 feet down. About 15 feet to the DHW heater and furnace then back to the boiler. The house is around 2500 sq ft with forced air heat. I would love to see how well it would do with radiant heat. I have found my unit has matched the performance of any other unit I have seen on here. I am burning primarily soft maple with some cherry and birch seasoned to 18-20 % MC. I cant wait until next year as I have 12 cords of nothing but hard maple and beech ready to go! I have been burning since Oct 1 and have gone thru roughly 3 cords with no oil having been used and all DHW demands met.
I havent been using the paper clip since it cooled off in late Nov.


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 12, 2009)

How much wood do you cram in there to get these kinds of burn times?  Very impressive.  I thought 5 hours was pretty good for me yesterday!


----------



## ken999 (Jan 12, 2009)

warm in VT said:
			
		

> I "load" mine to the top of the fire brick. We have had weather this week below zero at night and about 10' during the day, later this week we are looking at -20 to -25 below not counting the windchill. It will be interesting to see how it does then. I usually load mine once a day around 1800 hours. My wife might put a couple splits in before she leaves for work to hold it over until 1800 if it used alot overnight. 24 hours is routine for mine. It sits about 60 feet from the house with thermopex into the house 2 feet down. About 15 feet to the DHW heater and furnace then back to the boiler. The house is around 2500 sq ft with forced air heat. I would love to see how well it would do with radiant heat. I have found my unit has matched the performance of any other unit I have seen on here. I am burning primarily soft maple with some cherry and birch seasoned to 18-20 % MC. I cant wait until next year as I have 12 cords of nothing but hard maple and beech ready to go! I have been burning since Oct 1 and have gone thru roughly 3 cords with no oil having been used and all DHW demands met.
> I havent been using the paper clip since it cooled off in late Nov.



I WAS intent on getting a Grenwood Aspen if I went the gasification route. That kinda post is whats really swaying me towards the CB E 2300. I talked to one of the guys at the factory today and he thinks that he will burn close to 10 chord total this winter, but it's been REAL cold and is forcasted to get even colder. He's loading 2x a day.


----------



## warm in VT (Jan 13, 2009)

I went out today to look at my wood pile and would say I am actually closer to a strong 3.5 cords burned. It is using more now in the colder weather. I also load mine twice but not because I have to. I like having a full firebox as it lets the wood waiting to burn warm up and turn to charcoal then ends up as a glowing pile of embers by the time it goes through the nozzle. I am very happy with this unit. If I filled it completely full instead of just to the firebrick, I am sure I could go 24 hours on it. I loaded this morning as I was home from work and when I checked it at 1700 it was 3/4 of what I had put in at 0930. Today was a nice sunny day and hit 20' for a high this afternoon, back down to 5' now. I had to make a trip tonight and passed 3 conventional OWB and the amount of smoke difference is unbelievable. My unit when burning looks no different than any other chimney on any house when their furnace or wood stove is running. I know 3 other people that have this unit who are also equally happy with their units performance. I am not saying any other unit isnt good, this is just what I have experienced with mine.


----------



## ezoffshore (Jan 13, 2009)

Not doing any paper clip trick. I am burning oak and maple large splits. The unit is 200 feet from my house and its a 50 foot run to the outbuilding. House is ratiant heat and it is a blamy 75 deg for all zones except the master bedroom which is set a bit cooler. 50 gal DHW has always kept up with demand and I keep the outbuilding around 50 deg. All thermopex is about 3 feet under ground. My wood isnt as well seasoned at it should be since I decided to install this unit in June when I got my rate lock letter from the propane co. Never got to cutting until July. Cut only deadfalls and standing dead but should really have been seasoned better I think I would have got more heat out of the wood but at my current rate of use I am figuring to burn roughly 9 cord. Not a very good cord measure since it is stacked in rounds from 8 to 18 inches so there is too much air gaps for an accurate cord measure.


----------



## ecrane99 (Jan 13, 2009)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> Curious if you guys are both doing the paper clip trick?
> 
> Also, does the manual say what type/size wood is best to burn?





Jimbo, I'm Not using the paperclip anymore.  the e-classic manual states:

quoted from page 31 of my manual:

with coals established in the bottom of the firebox, the firebox can be filled to full capacity with dry seasoned split wood 4 to 8 inches thick and at a length that will not cause bridging or binding.  It is generally better to fill the firebox full when refueling to maintain coals in the bottom of the firebox for more efficient operation.

I must say that this is the first week that I'm experimenting with filling the eclassic to capacity.  It's a real nice surprise to see it go 24hr and then some.


----------



## ken999 (Jan 13, 2009)

re: bridging

Are you fellas loading N-S or E-W?


----------



## Ulybagger (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't have an e-classic but I have a 6048 and I'm getting 24 hour burns everyday.  I look in it in the AM and may move some stuff around but all in all I fill it once a day to about the top of the door. It's a loose stack to as my wood isn't totally seasoned.  If it was totally seasoned and packed in I bet it would go a long time.  I burn mostly oak cut to 2ft and at least popped in half. I'v also been burning since the first week of october and i've also burned about 3 Cord. Maybe a little less. I'm really surprised with the wood usage. I was expecting to burn way more than I am.  Last year I burned 9 cord in my all nighter mid moe and only got heat. It's getting the hot water to. Then the pool in the spring.


----------



## ecrane99 (Jan 13, 2009)

Ulybagger said:
			
		

> I don't have an e-classic but I have a 6048 and I'm getting 24 hour burns everyday.  I look in it in the AM and may move some stuff around but all in all I fill it once a day to about the top of the door. It's a loose stack to as my wood isn't totally seasoned.  If it was totally seasoned and packed in I bet it would go a long time.  I burn mostly oak cut to 2ft and at least popped in half. I'v also been burning since the first week of october and i've also burned about 3 Cord. Maybe a little less. I'm really surprised with the wood usage. I was expecting to burn way more than I am.  Last year I burned 9 cord in my all nighter mid moe and only got heat. It's getting the hot water to. Then the pool in the spring.



Hey Uglybagger,
Do you have a polaris 800?  Just wondering if you are the guy in scottland that I bought the fenders from last month.  I remember seeing a new cenral boiler in the back yard and am just curius?


----------



## logjammed (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm getting 9-11 hrs burn w/ a 140ft run to 1870's farmhouse and 30ft run to shop. I'm burning bottom of the barrel dry pine and poplar w/some random hardwood(mostly silver maple). I will use some locust this week also mixed in with other soft wood. I dream of the day when i fill the firebox full of hardwood at max length, bet it would go at least 20hrs. Hey maybe you guys could bring me some of that oak and i will give you the exact numbers.


----------



## ken999 (Jan 14, 2009)

I was curious if anyone was burning pine in these...I figured people were, especially when mixed in with hardwood. I'm guessing the pine goes on top and you can put in some good sized chunks of it.


----------



## Ulybagger (Jan 14, 2009)

ecrane99 - No I don't have a polaris 800. I have polaris sleds though. I've never had fenders to sell. Still getting 24 hour burn in CB6048.


----------



## November Wolf (Jan 14, 2009)

Ulybagger said:
			
		

> I don't have an e-classic but I have a 6048 and I'm getting 24 hour burns everyday.  I look in it in the AM and may move some stuff around but all in all I fill it once a day to about the top of the door. It's a loose stack to as my wood isn't totally seasoned.  If it was totally seasoned and packed in I bet it would go a long time.  I burn mostly oak cut to 2ft and at least popped in half. I'v also been burning since the first week of october and i've also burned about 3 Cord. Maybe a little less. I'm really surprised with the wood usage. I was expecting to burn way more than I am.  Last year I burned 9 cord in my all nighter mid moe and only got heat. It's getting the hot water to. Then the pool in the spring.



Same here. I have a 6048 and get 24 hr burn times easily, loaded half full with seasoned maple. I am heating 2200sq ft and dhw. I love it.


----------



## ezoffshore (Jan 14, 2009)

re: bridging 

Are you fellas loading N-S or E-W? 


I am loading mine E-W to the top of the door. Leaves alot more open space in the box but I have not had any bridging loading it this way. Had it bridge several times loading the N-S route.


----------



## Duetech (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ecrane99,
It's probably posted here somewhere but I have missed it but I am curious as to the size of your firebox chamber on the Central Boiler E-Classic 2300. The one on my boiler equates to 17" x 21" x 31" and I'm averaging 10 hr burn time from coal bed to coal bed. Thanks...


----------



## ken999 (Jan 14, 2009)

Could you fellas tell me what size ThermoPEX you are using with your e 2300 boilers?


----------



## ecrane99 (Jan 14, 2009)

This is the amount of wood I use for a 24hr burn.     

The firebox size is 36"L x 30"W x 41"H


----------



## ezoffshore (Jan 15, 2009)

Ken999, I ran 1" thermopex


----------



## antos_ketcham (Jan 15, 2009)

I just want to chime in and add to what I have read here. I am very very happy with my E-Classic. I fill mine once a day to heat 1200 square feet plus DHW. I have 100' run of Thermopex to the house. The smoke is minimal. In milder weather I can go for 3 days without adding wood. I tend to fill the firebox to the top and when I re-load in the morning there is still 1/3rd of the load still there. 

I have burned two 16' long rows of wood, 4' high with the wood at 2' long. since I started the unit for heating the house in October. Mainly soft maple, but I have burned hemlock, pine, white birch, and ash. I pretty much have everything in my woods. My wood was cut last March and is reasonably dry. I have mixed in a little green as well to make my dry pile last longer. 

Again - I am very happy with this boiler and would highly recommend it to others. 

Pete


----------



## ken999 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's good to hear as I bought one yesterday...

I'm trying to get everything together and am hoping to have it up and running sometime next week.


----------



## mass hills (Jan 15, 2009)

Sounds like everyone is happy with their E-Classic. What are they going for now ?


----------



## ken999 (Jan 15, 2009)

They are $1300 off right now with 25' of 1" ThermoPEX free...all total, about $1600 off. Mine was $9800 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## ecrane99 (Jan 15, 2009)

ecrane99 said:
			
		

> This is the amount of wood I use for a 24hr burn.
> 
> The firebox size is 36"L x 30"W x 41"H





Ran strong for 24 hrs. Outside temp averaged at 11 deg F   here is what my firebox looked like after 24hr:


----------



## mass hills (Jan 16, 2009)

Ken999 thanks for the quick info.


----------



## Gagz (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry about going off track a bit , but how many feet can this unit be from a house , garage or pole shed ? My garage is 10 feet from the house and the pole shed is 35 feet from the garage all 3 pretty much in a straight line from north to south . I would like to put a unit off the corner of the  shed towards the garage or right behind the  shed . Is there a requirement as to how high the stack has to be if it is close to a building ? Thanks .


----------



## ken999 (Jan 16, 2009)

my bad...Stove was $10075 plus S/H. Then you can add in the $286 credit if you choose to use ThermoPEX.

Sorry for the mis-info.


----------



## ken999 (Jan 16, 2009)

ecrane- Looks like you had another hour or two in there.

Nice.


----------



## ken999 (Jan 18, 2009)

Question for you veterans...

What lenght are you cutting your wood for these 24 hr burns?


----------



## antos_ketcham (Jan 18, 2009)

24-26 inches. 6 to 10 inch diameter.


----------



## warm in VT (Jan 18, 2009)

I think CB says not to run more than 200' from the building. Obviously, the closer the better. That thermopex is pretty incredible stuff. Mine is only 20" in the ground and I haven't seen any signs of it since it started snowing and where mine comes into the house through the sill it will actually stay covered with snow during a storm. Most of my wood is cut from 20-24" sue to splitter limitations. 24-26 I think would be ideal. I have been very happy with my unit, filling once a day to the top of the firebrick and in the mornings my wife will often through 4 pieces in just to make sure there is plenty for the day especially on the colder days. We just came out of a 4 day string of 15-30 below and still fired the same amount and was warm the whole time, no auxiliary heat source needed! Everyone that has seen it has been very impressed with how clean it burns.


----------



## ken999 (Jan 18, 2009)

Nice! I was wondering how you were doing with the cold snap. Basically one loading a day despite the frigid temps...gotta like that!


----------

